

Ask HN: Karma-points-based politics? (disc: wild idea) - bikamonki

One starts by doing community work&#x2F;social work. 1hr = 1 karma point. Reach certain points, join a committee. Keep working, keep adding points, keep joining higher level committees and acquiring new &#x27;powers&#x27;, like say remove points from corrupt ones. After many years one eventually reaches congress and then the oval office. No elections, no campaigns, no personal&#x2F;private interests, proven experience and public service vocation. No?
======
NobleLie
1 hour for one person does not equal 1 hour for another

Time spent on certain activities is more beneficial than time spent on others.
The best example is the difference between a proactive team/committee member
versus a lazy one who is there to, well, put in their time.

Some people are more inept, less intellectual and emotionally equipped than
others.

Basically, there is a problem of equivalence in your proposed system that I
don't think is possible to resolve. But of course, there's also the inevitable
advantages offered by such concrete rules for ascension. There are no
shortcuts...at the minimum you need to "show up" for, most probably, an
inordinate amount of time to be any one of importance in the political sphere.

The ramifications of that might be numerous and worth examining from a
theoretical standpoint. Money is stripped of its influence in such a concrete
system. That's the biggest positive I can pin down... perhaps your point in
the OP?

It seems as if you are inspired by grinding a la video games, which is such a
simplistic system compared to leveling up in "life."

